# Help BRING BACK Casey! (Never mind it was a SCAM)



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As you may know by now, Casey Kasem and his American Top 40 radio show is no longer a part of XM’s 80’s on 8 lineup.

XM Radio recently held a vote on if Casey should stay or go, they asked for phone calls and emails asking for the listener’s opinion. They often read many of the email votes on the air, many of the people who voted get rid of Casey mentioned that XM has been playing him way to much and don’t want Casey on everyday, many of the no voters stated they would like to hear Casey on the Weekends.

Because of the fact so many of the voters wanted Casey to air less I believe we should start a email campaign to bring back Casey only on the weekends.

Would you like to hear Casey again on XM?

I suggest XM bring back Casey and air him once on Saturday nights at 7PM then again on Sunday at 9am!

Like him or not Casey was the voice of the 80’s. Casey’s useless Trivia and Long Distance dedication have brought back many good memories for many XM Listeners. Casey was part of the 80’s culture and deserves to live on, on XM’s 80’s on 8!

I urge you to write XM and tell them you want Casey on the weekends! The email address you should use is [email protected]

I also urge you to post a copy of your email here to this forum! I am posting this plea to bring back Casey to all the major Satellite Radio Forums, XMFan.COM, ClubXM.COM and SatRadioTalk.COM.

Please help us get back a piece of the 80’s that should still be heard nationwide coast to coast on XM Satellite Radio!

Again please email [email protected] and tell them to bring back Casey on the weekends only!

Thanks for your support! Long live the 80’s!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

My prayers were answered. :mad2:

Now what about Shadoe Stevens?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

Casey is a legend. No one counts them down like Casey Kasem. But to air a show for a month and then can it entirely? Incredibly BAD move. I know many people will drop XM due to their dropping Casey.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I think it was a bad move to play NOTHING BUT CASEY for over a week on XM (XM Casey Kasmas)

Bring him back but only on the weekends!

Email [email protected] NOW!


----------



## Wyoming_Companion (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I think it was a bad move to play NOTHING BUT CASEY for over a week on XM (XM Casey Kasmas)
> 
> Bring him back but only on the weekends!
> ...


That seems unlikely. They aren't going to add a program, then can a program then bring back a program. People would THEN complain about them being wishy-washy.

I just hope that we don't get moves now to change the "sound" of the 60's on 6 or the 70's on 7 because they sound too old fashioned and uncool.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok I feel used now.... 

I just found out the Casey vote was bogus, and no matter what the vote was Casey was going to be removed.

The entire thing was just a stunt.

According to XM's Lee Abrams



> "Abrams, Lee" <[email protected]> wrote:
> > The reason we are dropping Casey is because of a
> > rights issue. Purely legal. Nothing we can do about it...very
> > complex.


Yes folks you read that right... Casey was dropped for legal reasons, not because you the listener voted.

What I have learned is Caseys show was recently canceled by clear channel (Clear Channel is an investor in XM and they also give XM some of the programming they air) they sold the rights of the shows including the classic 80's AT 40 shows owned by Clear Channel.

The new owner is now marketing AT40 Flashback to radio stations. These flashback shows are the same ones heard on XM (However instead of 40 songs its only 30)

http://www.radioexpress.com/ewklyprog/eat40-flashback.html

I feel kind of used now thinking that the "We listen to you... you decide what happens" was just a joke and Casey would have been voted off no matter what the final vote was.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

So is the solution Shadoe Stevens?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

Actually, the current AT40 is alive and well, and still being produced by Clear Channel/Premiere. 

AT40 Flashback was cancelled by Premiere at the end of last year. When it was around, it was syndicated internationally by Radio Express, hence the link you found. To my knowledge, the "Flashback" show is not being brought back to terrestrial radio.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

From Radio Ink

http://www.radioink.com/HeadlineEntry.asp?hid=96313

Premiere Radio To Cut 15 Programs And Services

Premiere Radio Networks has announced it is canceling 15 programs and services at the end of this year, resulting in about 100 layoffs.

"It's important for us to continually review and evaluate the relevancy of our products and services to audiences and advertisers in order to remain competitive and profitable," commented Kraig Kitchin, president/COO Premiere Radio Networks. "Due to both the creative energy of our employees and many acquisitions over the last few years, we have more products and services than any other national radio syndication company. We deeply regret the personal and professional dislocation of the people who staff and supervise these programs and services."

Programs and services that will be eliminated include: American Top 40, Flashback: The '80s, Audio Timeline, Butchers, Beats and Breaks, Extreme Cuts, Fifth Floor, Guestlink Interview Service, Incredible Country, Jim Cramer's Real Money, MJI Hot AC Image Kit, Noise Generator, Premiere Platinum Prep Service, Rockline, Rhythm Top 30 Countdown with Ellen K, Spotlight On Specials, and the Girly Sheet Prep Service


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Not the "Girly Sheet Prep Service" :eek2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

Scott...regarding the Radio Ink article you posted...they screwed up a punctuation mark, changing the whole thing. The cancelled show was American Top 40 Flashback: The 80s. The current 2003 version of AT40 is alive and well, with Casey at the helm...and still from Premiere/CC.


----------



## Blink1027 (May 7, 2003)

I also got an email from Mr.Abrams stating that Casey's AT40 would be welcomed back to 80's on 8 however there was a problem regarging the rights to the show.


----------

